# Alot of OTA Confusion out there



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

A friend of mine asked why I still wanted an antenna since all the analog signals were going away soon. There is still alot of people out there that does not understand OTA and how it all works.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yah think?

As the year goes on... and more incomplete/incorrect information continues to be put out there... the confusion is going to just get worse.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Is there some good explanations of all the changes that are coming somewhere on the web that I can point him to?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

You could start here.

http://www.dtv.gov/


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I had to show my dad what ditgital OTA is like.. Yes he's still OTA only :eek2:


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Tony for the link. The guy who asked me why I wanted an antenna has had cable in town for probably over 20 years.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey smoke,is he out in the country or close to town? I was just wondering if he was OTA by choice.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's another site to refer them to:

http://www.dtvanswers.com/


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Button Pusher said:


> Hey smoke,is he out in the country or close to town? I was just wondering if he was OTA by choice.


yep by choice.. he's coser to town than I am by a couple miles..


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

You know, I'm wondering just how much of an improvement there will be once the converters arrive and everyone has changed over. I mean, it's still translating the signal to analog, right?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

The primary difference a standard-def TV owner will see is that they either get a picture or they don't - not a "snowy" picture given a weak signal. Visually, they will be unlikely to see a difference and it may even be somewhat worse, depending on how they have the external tuner connected.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

yep.. no snow, shadows, static...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This thread has been moved... please make a note of the new forum it is in.


----------

